# dead people



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

2 dead in big mountain avalanche yesterday montana, had it not been for the dirty dishes i woulda been there riding that slide, much sketch and respect, danger, ps this was outta bounds off piste and skiier triggered, nobody had transceivers shovels or probes


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

This was on a south facing slope that tends to slide a couple of times each year. Generally doesn't slide so big though that it runs way up the other side. Was the actual skier that set off the slide not wearing a tranceiver either? That is a crazy place to not have a beeper but it sounds like the person was also skiing by himself which also is not smart over on that side which is known as Skook chutes. 
I know the area well logging 120+ days for 7 years there.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*no peeps for the dead*



vardaddy said:


> This was on a south facing slope that tends to slide a couple of times each year. Generally doesn't slide so big though that it runs way up the other side. Was the actual skier that set off the slide not wearing a tranceiver either? That is a crazy place to not have a beeper but it sounds like the person was also skiing by himself which also is not smart over on that side which is known as Skook chutes.
> I know the area well logging 120+ days for 7 years there.


me also vardaddy, 2 times a day 4 days a week in that canyon, trigger man was not beeping


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did anyone on this site happen to take any pictures of the slides on Loveland pass this last weekend?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't know about photos of Loveland slides but would like to point out that wearing a beeper is no substitute for using good judgement when choosing where and when to ride. I'm not sure, but I think the stats are that half of the people caught in avalanches are killed by trauma and are dead even if recovered in the first 15 minutes or so. I'd appreciate if someone can post the correct stats.

Most of you know it but couple of things to remember out there:

1) freshies ain't worth dying for

2) Colorado's mid-continent snowpack is, by nature, among the most dangerous of anywhere there's a lot of skiing happening.

Be safe out there,

-AH


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Asphyxiation is the most common cause of death during avalanche burial. About 75% of avalanche deaths are due to asphyxiation, about 25% to trauma, and very few to hypothermia.

All the more reason to buy and use your avalung...and sometimes freshies are worth dying for.​


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

jbarnow said:


> Did anyone on this site happen to take any pictures of the slides on Loveland pass this last weekend?


I saw some footage on the news after that slide- seemed like towards the left side of the main cornice (Grizzly?); from the shot I saw. They then showed a guy walking (solo) to the looker's right of the slide, and skiing a line about 100 yards from the slide that just happened. Not a friggin' clue.

Oh- check this out. Really helpful mash-up on Google Maps: Google Maps


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that the solo guy triggered another slide next to the one I triggered on the west side of the pass. Did he have a dog?


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

The main thing beacons are good for is finding your body. Or, giving you a false sense of security.


----------

